
The Doctor and the Deadly House Call - Vigier
http://strangeco.blogspot.com/2018/03/the-doctor-and-deadly-house-call.html
======
vkou
Something that should shed some light on the mystery - eyewitness testimony is
often incredibly inaccurate, especially when the people questioning them allow
their assumptions to slip into their questions.

The fact that all the eyewitness testimony is contradictory is due to this.

------
Gys
Clearly a case for Sherlock Homes

